# Any meetings in the East.



## teaspoon (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonder if their are any Demo days in the east of England coming up soon!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Please see this thread for details of a possible meet in East Anglia
Regards,
Steve


----------

